# Administration Category > Administrative issues >  FRIEND REQUEST

## Phil Cooper

I have a friend request in my mailbox - for some days.

I have ticked ACCEPT. I have clicked on save changes. Several times. Over several days.

NOTHING happens.

What am I not doing, or doing wrong?

----------


## Dave A

Make sure the box highlighted in the image below is ticked (I've missed this trick myself a few times  :Embarrassment:  )

----------

vieome (26-Jun-12)

----------


## Phil Cooper

Thanks - that was it

----------

